# [gcc] graphite et lto

## sebB

Salut,

Je viens de faire la maj vers gcc5 et je me posais la question de l'utilité de graphite et de lto.

En lisant les posts sur le forum, j'avoue que j'y comprends rien (floop-truc, floop-machin, flto...).

Y'a pas 2 mecs qui ont les mêmes options.

Le wiki ne m'aide pas trop https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/Graphite/4.5

En clair ca sert à quoi et certains d'entre vous l'utilisent-ils?

----------

## k-root

 *Quote:*   

> loop nest optimizations in GCC based on polyhedral representations of loop nests

 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frameworks_supporting_the_polyhedral_model

-> https://ols.fedoraproject.org/GCC/Reprints-2006/pop-reprint.pdf

----------

